# Vertical lines on a opaque female



## Flexxoo (Mar 11, 2012)

my opaque or should i say transparent  female betta is very ready but she is almost transparent, and the male has already built his nest,i just don't know if i should put her in yet because i cant tell if she has vertical lines or not it has been like 4-5days she is FAT with eggs just cant seem to see any lines due to her coloring.


how would i detect these things or should i put her in she flares and all that good pretty stuff just no lines, how do i go about this ?


----------



## Flexxoo (Mar 11, 2012)

help ? T_T


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

If she's head down and eager to follow the male, go ahead and release her. If there's too much aggression or they haven't spawned, cup her over night if you're worried they'll hurt each other and release again when you can keep an eye on them. My female is very pale, so I had to watch for other signs.


----------



## Flexxoo (Mar 11, 2012)

she is released right now im watching her but i think he is chasing her a bit too much but its so weird she was up at the nest checking it out for like 5mins straight now he has been chasing her for 30mins now none stop, and yea she has no vertical lines VERY VERY pale opaque female


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Chasing is normal. As long as she's not getting really beat up, just leave them alone. It could be hours before they start even if she's ready.


----------



## Flexxoo (Mar 11, 2012)

this is the female and the male as you can see no vertical lines,but clearly fat with eggs so like you said i will wait it out for 4 or so more hours the nest is not in the picture ..its all the way up top


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That looks good. He's wagging his body and she looks submissive. Just wait awhile. Some pairs take days. Reading betta body language is better than using stripes. Stripes and bars are really just communication and don't always mean stress or readiness to breed.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Yep, it took two tries with Shadrach and Opal before they started. Overall, I had them in the tank for 3 days I think. One full day of her floating, released for an hour, then put her back in. Released the next day for a full 12 hours, then cupped her again. After work that day, I released again and they started within an hour. I wouldn't worry too much right now.


----------



## Flexxoo (Mar 11, 2012)

thank you guys so much for helping me with understanding all,this is my first time breeding a pale betta, im anxious to see what i will get from them both  

like you guy said i will wait it out, atm she is in one corner at the top of the tank her tail slightly shredded form the male nipping on it chasing her.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

A little fin damage isn't dangerous. If she's losing scales or has major fin tears, then I'd separate. My two were very gentle, there was no damage to either of them and my girl doesn't look at all like she'd spawned other than a little smaller belly. Some are just more aggressive than others. You just need to know when to intervene and call it off.


----------



## Flexxoo (Mar 11, 2012)

no chasing right now she gave in to him but he is trying to get her to go towards the nest but she isn't heading in that direction, he is trying get her over there with his movements so i guess its much closer now.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They'll probably start soon.


----------



## Flexxoo (Mar 11, 2012)

thats what i was hoping been 5-7 hrs now and she hasnt even checked out his nest be she is flirting with him back and forth she just refuses to head in that direction


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm totally stalking this thread because I am just a few days behind you with an almost identical female


----------



## Flexxoo (Mar 11, 2012)

oh check out my other post below this they started breeding the father is not watching his nest ..they finished just waiting for fires now


----------

